# Issues with VPSBoard and Avast



## Ivan (Sep 14, 2013)

I know this has been brought up a few months back, but I'd just like to touch base on this again.

Basically, Avast detects a certain JS script/file of VPSBoard as a "Trojan Horse", and it gets really annoying. 

If I recall correctly, it has something to do with CNServers' DDoS-filtering (which BuyVM is using)? 

Usually when Avast pops up with this false-detection, VPSBoard will get a bit cranky and Chrome will sometimes show up with a "No data received" error page whenever go to the front page, reply to a post, PM, etc. 

I can sometimes avoid this if I disable Avast's "shields", though as a matter of fact, I had it disabled 10 minutes ago, and just a minute ago I had to re-write this entire post since after I clicked "Post New Topic" down below, I was given the same "No data received" on Chrome, which, after going back one page, all the typed-out stuff was gone! Ugh! This is starting to get annoying.

I got Avast a week ago, but I guess now I might need to find an alternative, again. Maybe directly listing that specific JS file as a "safe" file or something like so might solve it. But I'm not sure if it's possible since the files are server sided.

Happened again, this is my 2nd time trying to post this topic, luckily I copied the stuff I typed.

Avast was disabled too! It was taking me forever to edit this post to add a screenshot of the detection alert, since it kept on trying to save with that loading bar animation but never actually saved.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 14, 2013)

Why would you use Avast when you can use VirusTotal?


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 14, 2013)

Whitelist vpsb and be done with it.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 14, 2013)

Haha, still new to Avast, just testing out some good free anti-virus solutions. Windows Defender is good, but I thought maybe something alongside it might help a bit, since sometimes I let other people use my PC and you never know what dumb links get clicked on..

I guess excluding VPSB in the "Web Shield" thing should do the trick.


----------



## kaniini (Sep 14, 2013)

I do not use any antivirus, but instead implement a proper security policy on Windows.  Haven't ever been infected...


----------



## Francisco (Sep 14, 2013)

Alas this is part of the DDOS filtering for HTTP floods.

It pushes javascript to control GET/POST floods and such.

The JS is encrypted on the fly to stop smarter bots from working around it.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Sep 14, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Alas this is part of the DDOS filtering for HTTP floods.
> 
> 
> It pushes javascript to control GET/POST floods and such.
> ...


Is it safe to assume that the only time a visitor would be alerted of this via Avast is during an attack on vpsBoard?

As per previous discussions with you, this is why sometimes when vpsBoard is getting DDoSed you may see the URL change to: vpsboard.com/index.php?jdfwkey=5fw38g6jq (or something random)?


----------



## Francisco (Sep 14, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Is it safe to assume that the only time a visitor would be alerted of this via Avast is during an attack on vpsBoard?
> 
> As per previous discussions with you, this is why sometimes when vpsBoard is getting DDoSed you may see the URL change to: vpsboard.com/index.php?jdfwkey=5fw38g6jq (or something random)?


Yep.

The jdfwkey stuff is if you have an HTTP/layer 7 flood and not just a SYN flood.

Francisco


----------



## shovenose (Sep 14, 2013)

I use Avast on several of my computers, some the Free version and some Pro. Never had any issues with VPSBoard.

Windows Defender in WIn7, Vista, and XP is pointless really. Just another way for Microsoft to keep an aye on your system.

With Windows 8, they took Microsoft Security Essentials, the rather lame but mostly complete AV solution and rebranded it to Windows Defender.

It's a rather false sense of security but it's a step in the right direction..

My point? Avast is phenomenal - just ingore the VPSBoard thing and be happy your computer is well protected.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, from what it sounds like Avast should only give you a warning when vpsBoard is actively being DDoSed. If you load a page, click a link, and then get redirected to the index page with a URL structure such as, 'index.php?jdfwkey=8jgw73a' (or something), that's also due to how CNServers handles their stuff. Or at least from what I've gathered.


----------



## mikho (Sep 14, 2013)

kaniini said:


> I do not use any antivirus, but instead implement a proper security policy on Windows. Haven't ever been infected...


That you know off.


----------



## blergh (Sep 15, 2013)

Nod32?


----------



## Echelon (Sep 16, 2013)

blergh said:


> Nod32?


I run NOD32 on my desktop here, and haven't run into anything off the cuff when visiting VPSBoard as of yet.


----------



## Gallaeaho (Sep 16, 2013)

I run avast! and have yet to experience said red box.

Unrelated, but the latest Flash Player update triggered an alert for one of my friends.


----------



## libro22 (Sep 18, 2013)

I got this error once this week, viewing a CC-related thread haha


----------

